# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: مشکل فارسی نوشتن در پایگاه داده mysql

## msdn1223

سلام دوستان
من پایگاه داده و جداولی رو داخل اون ایجاد کردم، همه چی رو درست تنظیم کردم و از تو داخل phpmyadmin که مقداری رو فارسی وارد میکنم درست نشون میده ولی وقتی از طریق کد php مقداری رو میخوام ثبت کنم ثبت میشه ولی خب فارسی نشون نمیده و حروف در هم ریخته نشون میده
میشه کمک کنید مشکل کجاست؟
ممنونم

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

Collation جدول و فیلدهای اون رو به utf8_persian_ci تغییر بده. و در هنگام ارسال query در php  هم از این کد استفاده کن 


		mysql_query("SET NAMES 'UTF8'");
		mysql_query("SET character_set_connection = 'utf8'");

----------


## helane

میشه‌ یك عكس بگیرید كجا برم

و در هنگام ارسال query در php هم از این کد استفاده کن

----------


## reza rezai

دمت گرم  :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## CodeforLife

سلام دوستان عزیز من 
این کد رو نوشتم ولی اجرا نمیشه 
در intelij کد زدم خودش save میکنه و من ذخیرش نمیکنم ..
function  createConnection(){
    $connection =mysqli_connect("localhost", "root","","maindb");
    mysql_query("SET NAMES 'UTF8'");
    mysql_query("SET character_set_connection = 'utf8'");
    //
    // Check connection
    //
    if (mysqli_connect_error()) {
        echo "Faild".mysqli_connect_error();
    }
    return $connection;
}

----------

